

Save data from your mobile app even when the client is offline - tikhon
http://blog.parse.com/2012/02/17/saving-data-while-offline/

======
k3fernan
I really am I loving the rate at which Parse is adding new features. We are
currently using it with one of our prototypes but roughly looking at their
blog postings, it is around five additions a month. Impressive.

------
atlbeer
From an API perspective it would be much nicer to set a Boolean flag for
offline support and for them to have added it to the now save method.

My 2 cents

